# Bulldog Plec.....



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Here,s a pic of one of my bulldog plecs he is a secretive lil fella so had to wait with the camera for ages for him to come out so i could get that shot...hehe

BTW if there is anyone here interested in becoming a Moderator on the "Fish section" on my site...plz pop by the site and have a look and drop me a line...

many thanks dal...


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

He's beutifull, if you don't mind me asking, how much was he ?


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Hiya Andyman...as pleco,s go he was quite a reasonable purchase at around the £9.00 mark...Plecs are one of my fav groups of fish..i will have to go through my piccys and find you some others in my collection...

Cheers Dal...............


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant, great purchase at £9 aswell  I have quite a big algea problem in my tank due to the water movement in my tank, and within 3days of purchasing my bristle nose catfish, the tank is spotless have to keep on top of my water changes now tho because with the amount he's eating, he's sh**in for britain :lol: only got him £12 aswell  










Here he is chompin away at the algea on the bogwood !


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Nice Shot Andy...Yep bristlenoses sure are good algae Eaters...and its fantastic to see Ppl purchasing bogwood for them aswell...they do love to munch on it...

Cheers dal......


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

NICE PLEC HE LOOKS REALY HELTHY I HAVE A FEW MYSELF TIGER PLEC IS ME FAV OR MABE ME SCARLET PLEC ?? I DONT NO BUT I LOVE MY CATFISH


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Hey Aunt, you tryed Wigan pier aquatics, the catfish in there are amazing, theres some 4-5ft catfish in there going for £400 - £500 there stunnin !


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

ROMANO said:


> NICE PLEC HE LOOKS REALY HELTHY I HAVE A FEW MYSELF TIGER PLEC IS ME FAV OR MABE ME SCARLET PLEC ?? I DONT NO BUT I LOVE MY CATFISH


yep ya gotta luv plecs...i also have scarlet...they are a stunning fish...along with / Golden nugget / Queen Arabeque / mango / Albino / Stripped Royal / and quite a few others that have no common name only "L" Numbers....

Cheers Dal.................


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

nice plecs, real fun to watch when they are out and about, herp i keep getting a thing up says your site does not exist-acconna


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

been havin probs with the server Treeboa...hopfully things are now sorted..if not here is a link to the forum on the site...http://herpetologyawareness.forumup.co.uk

And Totaly agree plecs are great to watch when they are out and about...i have a moonlight bulb on a cpl of tanks so in them ones they can be quite active...

Kind Regaurds Dal.................


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

yep working now :lol:


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

yep sure is...had major bandwidth probs...i think was the prob....site traffic was way to much...hehe

Cheers Dal..........


----------

